# A few pictures of the animals.



## LLC (Jan 28, 2010)

dote









Ordonna as a momma









Thelma









Knight my Pygmy buck









little cuz sleeping with Honey at the fair.









2nd Pygmy buck Vlad









Annabelle


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

love the one of your child!!!! That is adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute pictures! Thanks for sharing! Does Knight have blue eyes? I didn't know it was an acceptable trait in the pygmy breed? He is very handsome!


----------



## LLC (Jan 28, 2010)

the little girl is my cousin holly lol. I'm 19
No Knight has brown eye's your right it's a disqualification for them to have blue.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Vlad is sooo handsome! :drool:


----------



## LLC (Jan 28, 2010)

oh that's right Tara kiss up to him now.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Very Pretty.  Luv that pic of the little girl and the sheep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....So cute ...... :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Everyone is picture perfect and posing so well! :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

LLC said:


> oh that's right Tara kiss up to him now.




Now I wish I hadn't


----------



## LLC (Jan 28, 2010)

Everyone seem sure it wasn't him, Pride is just a masochistis. :scratch:


----------

